# للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ا نا مجرب هالمنتجات .
الحمدلله بصراحه كنت متردد بس لما جربتها ارحت كثير .. أول شي أرتحت من الكرش اللي كان مزعجني ..
أنا لسه بنهاية الأسبوع الثاني وللحين نزلت 5 كيلو وعقبال ماانزل 15 ان شاء الله ..
المعلمين الللي معي لاحظوا الفرق في أسبوع .. وأغلبهم طلب المنتج الخاص بتنظيف الأمعاء والقولون ..
وواحد طلب المجموعة كاملة ..

وان شاء الله راح أظل استخدمها 3 شهور حتى أوصل للوزن المطلوب !

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
أعرض بين يديكم الآن تجربتي لمنتجات إيدمارك الماليزية للتخسيس بعد تجربتها لمدة 6 اسابيع
و مستمر بأذن الله فيها لـ 5 أسابيع قادمة .. العرض سيكون حسب تجربتي و معرفتي بكل منتج
و البرنامج الذي اتبعته ...
ملاحظة : هذا الموضوع ليس دعائي للمنتجات إنما لعرض تجربة أفادتني .

البداية : نتيجة استخدامي للمنتجات و اتباعي البرنامج الخاص البسيط نقص وزني في 6 أسابيع 12
كيلو جرام .... الشركة تضمن لك أن ينقص وزنك 5 كيلو شهريا أو تسترجع ما دفعت .

* منتجات إيدمارك ماهي ؟
هنالك 5 منتجات في برنامجهم للتخسيس جميعا مصرحة من وزارة الصحة .. و هي كالتالي ( سيكون الوصف اسم المنتج - صورته - تركيبته- عمله - رأيي الشخصي عنه ) :
1 - Shake Off Phyto Fiber شيك أوف بالالياف الصحية :

تركيبته : من ألياف القمح و الشوفان و جذور نباتات ملينه و منظفة للقولون .
عمله : تنظيف القولون و تلينه و تنظيم عملية الإخراج و يعمل مثل الاسفنج داخل
القولون لمدة تتراوح بين 6 - 8 ساعات يمتص من خلالها السموم الموجود و بعد
تنظيف القولون يساعد على إيجاد بيئة مناسبة لنمو البكتريا الصالحة في القولون .
رأيي الشخصي فيه : أهم منتجات الشركة و ليس فقط للمساعدة على التخسيس
و لكن تنظيم عملية الإخراج و المساعدة على إزالة السموم الغذائية المتراكمة في
القولون .. لو شربته لا تشعر بتأثيرته إلا بعد 6 أو 8 ساعات من الاستخدام و تحتاج
لعملية الإخراج .. و يستمر معك حالات حاجتك لعملية الإخراج خصوصا في الأيام الأولى
من الاستخدام بعدها تصبح العملية فقط تتركز في مرتين باليوم صباحا و مساء .. و بعد
مدة 3 اسابيع تصبح مرة واحدة باليوم ... طعمه و نكهته جيدة فهو بنكهة الفرولة و المانجا
و الصنوبر .. و أنا أعجبني المانجا ... لكن حقيقة ... بعد عدة أيام من استخدامه .. رغم طعمه المقبول
وجدت نفسي أغصب نفسي عليه ... المنتج الوحيد من المنتجات الذي أشعر أني أجبر نفسي عليه
لا أعرف ما السبب ... لكن لا بدأت أشرب عادي خلاص .. باختصار شيك أوف يعيد تأهيل الامتصاص
و القولون بعد استخدامه لمدة شهر . [ تحذير لا يستخدم للأطفال ]

2 - Splina Liquid Chlorophyll اسبلينا الكلورفيل السائل ( أكسير الحياة )

تركيبته : كلورفيل سائل خلاصة مادة الكلورفيل و يسمى دم النبات و أسماه بعض العلماء
أكسير الحياة و يحتوي على الزنك و فتامينات A , C , E و بوتاسيوم و ماغنيسوم و حديد و
كالسيوم و كارتوين و احماض أمينية و معادن و فتامينات أخرى .

عمله : بالضبط عمله موازنة الأوساط الحامضية و القلوية في الأنسان لأن الأنسان الصحي
يجب أن يكون طعامه يحتوي على 80 % وسط قلوي و 20 % وسط حامضي .
و الأهم هو زيادة الهيموغلوبين في الدم و كثير من الأشياء التي يصنعها هذا الكلورفيل
جعلت العلماء يطلقون عليه ( أكسير الحياة ) و للمعلومية الكلورفيل السائل ليس فقط
موجود من إيدمارك و سبلينا .. فأبحثوا بالانترنت عن فوائد الكلورفيل السائل .

رأيي الشخصي : الاسبلينا مويه أشربها كل يوم فقط .. طعمها عادي و فوائدها كبيرة
أعطيكم فائدة حصلت معي .. أعاني دائما من التهاب في الحلق ... بعد شهر من الاسلبينا
خفت حالات التهابات الحلق من المكيف أو غيره .. دورت في الانترنت .. و أنا أدور فهمت
أن الأسبلينا تعمل معالجة أي التهابات بالجسم .. و تعمل بتكون غشاء على التهابات الحلق
و الجيوب الأنفية ... هي لا تعالجها .. لكنها تقلل من تأثيرها على حياتي ... قرار مهم قررته
بخصوص الأسبلينا .. أنه سيكون معي دائما قبل كل وجبة حتى بعد انتهائي من النظام ..
لأنه صحة . [ مناسب للجميع فهو = سلطة خضراء ]


3 - MRT Complex - Meal Replacement Therapy أم أرى تي الوجبة البديلة حارق الدهون .


تركيبته : مواد غذائية كاملة مثل الشكولاته و الحليب منزوعة الدسم و مواد حارقه للدهون .
عمله : بديل للوجبة .. يعني تشربه الكوب منه يشعرك بالشبع الكامل و في نفس الوقت يقوم
بحرق الدهون الموجودة في الجسم .
رأيي الشخصي : هو منتج التخسيس الرئيسي و باقي المنتجات الأخرى مكملة لعملة و جعل
النظام ليس تخسيس فقط .. إنما تخسيس و صحة .. يشرب باردا و نكهته ممتازة جدا و يشعرك
بالشبع الكامل .. لكنه يحتاج إلى شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء و هذه النقطة لو جينا نتكلم عن
البرنامج سوف نتكلم عن كمية المياة و كيف نشرب 8 أكواب من الماء ( الاسبلينا ) خلال اليوم
مع كمية المياه المناسبة و الأم أر تي ... أي مجهود بدني لو بسيط .. ستجد أنك تتعرق بكثيره
باختصار أم أر تي أساس التخسيس و بديل للأكل . ( طعمه زي الكتكات ) [ تحذير لا يستخدم للأطفال ]

4 - Ginseng Coffee قهوة الجنسنج .


قهوة الجنسنج .. من اسمها تحتوي على الجنسنج وهو مادة منشطة و تزيد الطاقة و التركيز
الذهني تعوض الشخص أثناء العمل مع البرنامج الطاقة الزائدة التي يحتاجها ( إن كان يحتاج )
و معروفة فوائد الجنسنج للمتزوجين ... و يحضر شربها على الأطفال و المراهقين في سن البلوغ
لأنها تمنح طاقة .
5 - Red Yeast Coffee قهوة الرغوة الحمراء .


قهوه لذيذه جدا ... عملها الأساسي خفض الكلسترول الضار ... و ابداله بكلسترول مفيد .
لكن بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل في الضغط أن يحذروا عند شربها
أو يتجنبوها .

كل المنتجات طبيعية 100 % و مصرحة من وزراة الصحة السعودية و أثنى عليها
الدكتور جابر القحطاني ,,, كل المنتجات تحتوي على سكر الفركتوز الطبيعي بنسبة مناسبة
لاحتياج الإنسان اليومي ... يجب عند البدء بالنظام إرفاقه بالتوقف عن السكر المكرر و النشويات ..

الآن سأكتب برنامج الذي اتبعته :
الأسبوع الأول ( شيك أوف - أسبلينا - قهوة جينسنج أو ريد يسيت فقط )
- كيس واحد من شيك أوف يفرغ في الكأس الخاص ( له كأس خاص يرج داخله و يشرب فورا ) في
ماء بارد ، يوميا ، بعد الأفطار أو بعد العشاء .. بعد ساعة من الوجبة .. مع تثبيت الوقت لباقي البرنامج
بمعنى لو أخذته أول يوم بعد العشاء .. باقي الأيام كلها يكون بعد العشاء .. أنا أفضل أن يكون بعد العشاء ..
حتى تكون عملية الإخراج قبل الذهاب إلى العمل .
- شرب كأسين ( 2 ) من الأسبلينا في الأوقات التالية :
قبل كل وجبة - بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم - قبل النوم . ( مجموعها في اليوم 6 كاسات )
- كيس واحد من قهوة الجنسنج ( أو الريد يست ) يوميا بعد تفريغ الأمعاء .. أو قبل الدوام ..
ملاحظة : يجب أن تتبع في الأسبوع الأول نظام غذائي و تخفف من الوجبات إلى وجبات خفيفة
و قليلة السعرات .. و بآخر الموضوع مقترحاتي في الوجبات .

الأسبوع الثاني و الثالث و الرابع :
الساعة 8 صباحا :
- كأسين من اسبلينا .
- كيس واحد من الأم ار تي ( في ماء بارد )
- كيس واحد من قهوة الجنسنج . ( تنشط عشان تعطي بالدوام )
الساعة 11 صباحا :
- كأسين من اسبلينا .
- كيس واحد من أم أر تي .
الساعة 2 ظهرا :
- كأسين من أسبلينا .
- كيس واحد من أم أر تي .
الساعة 4 و نص عصرا :
- كأسين من اسبلينا .
- كيس واحد من إم أر تي .

العشاء :
كأسين من أسلبينا .... تعشى اللي نفسك فيه بس بالمعقول
و يكون أغلبه بروتين و الابتعاد عن الحلويات أو النشويات
مثل الخبز الأبيض أو الرز .

بعد العشاء بفترة ساعة أو اثنين أو حتى قبل النوم لااازم
كيس من شيك أوف

ملاحظات : المواعيد ليس المهم أن تكون في نفس الاوقات إنما كل إنسان و حياته
ينظم عليها .. مثلا لو تصحى 5 الفجر .. و الفطور يبدأ 5 ونص الوجبة اللي بعدها تكون
بعد 3 ساعات .. فتكون في الساعة 8 و نص ... لو راح عليك أحد الأوقات بسبب نوم لا تعوضه
إلا لو كان قريب .. و إلا انتظر للوجبة التالية ...ليس ضروريا أن تكون 4 وجبات للأشخاص اللي يناموا
بالعصر ليس ضروريا أن تصحى حتى تشرب الوجبة ... كمل نومك و انتظر العشاء ..
طيب لو انعزمت على الغداء مثلا .. أو جاك ضيف .. كل عادي الغداء بس بدل الوجبتين
بدال العشاء خليه غداء .. و مكان العشاء اشرب ام ار تي .. و اشرب الشيك أوف .

العشاء الذي اتبعته : تونا ريو ماري بالماء ( تحتوي على 90 سعرة حرارية فقط لكل 100 غرام )
و شربة عدس فورية من كنور ( تحتوي 67 سعرة حرارية فقط )
طبعا قبل العشاء 2 اسبلينا .. و شربة .. و تونا .. طبعا التونا بالملعقة مو تجيب عيش ابيض و تاكل

قبل النوم اشرب اسبلينا كاسين و قبل كل وجبة كاسين و عندنا 5 وجبات = باليوم 12 كاس اسلبينا


واحد من الشيك أوف و واحد من الاسبلينا و اثنين من الام ار تي و واحد من الجنسنج و واحد من الريديست .

ملاحظة / في 6 اسابيع نقصت من وزني 12 كيلو جرام بدون رياضة ...

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق و دوام الصحة و العافية ..
و سلامتكم و أي سؤال أو استفسار انا جاهز .
11 مايو, 2009 08:38 م
عمر ناصر العمر يقول...
السلام عليكم

اليكم تجربتي من خلال منتجات ايدمارك
الماليزيه للمواد الغائيه
كان وزني 126كيلو واستخدمت المنتجات وخلال ثلاث شهور تقريبا نزلت مايقارب 37كيلو والحمد لله
البرنامج رائع جدا ومررت علي كثير من التجارب القاسيه مع الرجيم
خلال اربع سنوات من خلال الامتناع عن الاكل او الدخول لصالات الرياضيه
او المخلطات او الاعشاب ولم تئتي بفائده
ولاكن ولله الحمد تعرفت على المنتجات من خلال احد العملا واستخدمتها والحمدلله اتمتع بصحة جيده
والمنتجات لها مميزات عديده
=1=لا تحس بأي صداع او دوخه او فقدان لتركيز
=2=لاتحس بأي جوع او ملل لأنك كل يوم تازن تحصلو الوزن اقل من اليوم الي قبله
=3=المنتجات غذائيه مريحه ولا تدعو للقلق
=4= الذي جعلني اشتري المنتج بدون تردد-هو حصول الشركه على عدت شهادات صحيه وغذائيه محليه وعالميه وشهاداة جودة عالميه ومحليه
=5=تاريخ الشركه محليا وعالميا الشركه عمرها 19سنه حول العالم و13 سنه في دول الخليج
وفروعها ووكالاتها حول العالم في اكثر من 35دوله حول العالم .
بالمناسبة لمعرفة المزيد حول المنتجات وطريقة الحصول عليها مراسلتي علا الخاص. او الاتصال الاستاذ/عاصم 0540030343 

شهادة وزارة الصحة السعوديه 



​


----------



## tjarksa (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

طيب فيه شي عندك علاج للقولون ؟؟؟


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*



tjarksa قال:


> طيب فيه شي عندك علاج للقولون ؟؟؟



ايوه ياغالي هو الكلوروفيل (سبلينا)+شيك واف 
وخلال 8 ساعات رح تشوف كيف التغير


----------



## tjarksa (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

طيب هو علاج القالون لايش يعني اي من امراض القالون ؟؟؟


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*



tjarksa قال:


> طيب هو علاج القالون لايش يعني اي من امراض القالون ؟؟؟




لان القالون هو سبب رئيسي لي جميع المراض وهو مرض العصرنا هذا 
وهو الي يجيب السرطان وامراض المعده المساك ولاسهال 
وكثيره من الامرض الذي يكون سببه القالون والله جيرنا من هذي الامراض 
ونحن نقوم بازالة القالون عن طريق الاتيه
1- تنظيف القولون و تلينه. 2- تنظيم عملية الإخراج و يعمل مثل الاسفنج داخل القولون لمدة تتراوح بين 6 - 8 ساعات يمتص من خلالها السموم الموجود و بعد تنظيف القولون يساعد على إيجاد بيئة مناسبة لنمو البكتريا الصالحة في القولون .
رأيي الشخصي فيه : أهم منتجات الشركة و ليس فقط للمساعدة على التخسيسوازالة القالون

و لكن تنظيم عملية الإخراج و المساعدة على إزالة السموم الغذائية المتراكمة في

القولون .. لو شربته لا تشعر بتأثيرته إلا بعد 6 أو 8 ساعات من الاستخدام و تحتاج

لعملية الإخراج .. و يستمر معك حالات حاجتك لعملية الإخراج خصوصا في الأيام الأولى

من الاستخدام بعدها تصبح العملية فقط تتركز في مرتين باليوم صباحا و مساء .. و بعد

مدة 3 اسابيع تصبح مرة واحدة باليوم ... طعمه و نكهته جيدة فهو بنكهة الفرولة و المانجا والصنوبر.
باختصار شيك أوف يعيد تأهيل الامتصاص و القولون بعد استخدامه لمدة شهر .
[ تحذير لا يستخدم للأطفال ]


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
​


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: للتخسيس وإزلة القولون والكرش*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

